# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Boots Industries BI V2.0 >  KS Project Update #21: First run on zinc alloy structural corner!

## Eddie

*Project Update #21: First run on zinc alloy structural corner!*Posted by Jean Le Bouthillier ♥ Like

Dear backers,
Just a quick update on the structural corners. The mold was tested for the first time yesterday and shown below are three pictures of the output with minimal post processing. Once complete, we will tap holes and finish the part to a high standard of quality (more picture in subsequent updates).



 Let us know what you think!

----------

